# Lost Vape Triade - Should I buy it???



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Hello everybody! I would like to get your opinions. I might be able to get a Lost Vape Triade soon, but I would like to know if it is worth the price R2620? It will be new. Or is there something better to buy in that pricr range? I'm lost, please help?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (13/3/19)

You won't be sorry. Anything with a DNA chip is worth it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Hello everybody! I would like to get your opinions. I might be able to get a Lost Vape Triade soon, but I would like to know if it is worth the price R2620? It will be new. Or is there something better to buy in that pricr range? I'm lost, please help?


You could get a Lost Vape Drone for less brand new.
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/mods/products/lost-vape-drone-bf-dna250c-200w-tc-mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/3/19)

A mod is something that delivers power, they all do the same thing. Its not going to give you better flavour or anything.
So you must basicaly decide if the looks and feel is worth the price

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

DNA Chips are great and give very good power delivery to the coils. There are cheaper mods available with DNA chips, it will come down once again (like all things within Vaping) to personal preference. The Lost Vape mods are quality built and durable, hence the price tag. Something like the I-joy shogun i have heard only great things about but cannot comment out of personal experience. If you do a little homework on OHM's law and battery safety you can maybe look at a Mech mod, or even a PWM mod like a Noisy Cricket or Tesla Invader III (both of these are available for well under R1k) You need to sit and see what your personal requirements and preference will be. Sorry for the tangent

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> A mod is something that delivers power, they all do the same thing. Its not going to give you better flavour or anything.
> So you must basicaly decide if the looks and feel is worth the price



I have to differ here to some extent, I have used the same RDTA on 3 different mods and had 3 different experiences.
at 80w there was a distinct difference between the Geekvape Aegis, the RX300 and the Tesla Invader III (With the potentiometer set to give roughly around 75w of power with the 0.18ohm coil set that is in the RDTA. The Aegis felt "flat" and had little vapour production as the ramp up on the chip is very slow. The RX300 had a much better performance, but also slow, the Invader had crisp fast firing and gave me the best out of those alien coils. Mods do make a difference, albeit a small one in some people opinions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> I'm lost, please help?


I am very happy i purchased one and still use it in rotation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

KZOR said:


> I am very happy i purchased one and still use it in rotation.



@KZOR whats your verdict on the Drone 250c so far? My plan was to get one and stick an Apocalypse or Goon22 on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Hello everybody! I would like to get your opinions. I might be able to get a Lost Vape Triade soon, but I would like to know if it is worth the price R2620? It will be new. Or is there something better to buy in that pricr range? I'm lost, please help?


My 2c here- other than my noisy v2's- everything i use in daily rotation has a dna chip in it (75c/250/250c). very reliable (the therion 166's have been in daily use for over 18 months and havent failed even once).

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I have to differ here to some extent, I have used the same RDTA on 3 different mods and had 3 different experiences.
> at 80w there was a distinct difference between the Geekvape Aegis, the RX300 and the Tesla Invader III (With the potentiometer set to give roughly around 75w of power with the 0.18ohm coil set that is in the RDTA. The Aegis felt "flat" and had little vapour production as the ramp up on the chip is very slow. The RX300 had a much better performance, but also slow, the Invader had crisp fast firing and gave me the best out of those alien coils. Mods do make a difference, albeit a small one in some people opinions.



Must agree, I always thought a mod is a mod is a mod....Not! I was always happy with my Fuchai 213 and still am but comparing it to the new X217 they are worlds apart on the same settings, coils ect. The X217 hits harder and better, almost like a instant hit compared to the older 213 which takes longer at the exact same watts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (13/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> whats your verdict on the Drone 250c so far?


Posted the review yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

KZOR said:


> Posted the review yesterday.


share link please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I have to differ here to some extent, I have used the same RDTA on 3 different mods and had 3 different experiences.
> at 80w there was a distinct difference between the Geekvape Aegis, the RX300 and the Tesla Invader III (With the potentiometer set to give roughly around 75w of power with the 0.18ohm coil set that is in the RDTA. The Aegis felt "flat" and had little vapour production as the ramp up on the chip is very slow. The RX300 had a much better performance, but also slow, the Invader had crisp fast firing and gave me the best out of those alien coils. Mods do make a difference, albeit a small one in some people opinions.




I can understand, to some extent, where @Jean claude Vaaldamme is coming from when he says a mod is a mod. In your example, if you play around with the settings you should be able to fairly accurately imitate the performance on the Invader. With the RX300, for example, you could set a high wattage preheat which will result in a faster ramp up. You can play around with the wattage and time settings until you get what you want.

As vapers IMO we tend to always look for something "better" . When it comes to regulated mods, the chip or board can make a difference. In the past, the DNA chip was arguably the best. These days YiHi, Omni, Gene etc have largely caught up. I bought a mod with a DNA chip to see for myself if I found it better than all the others I own. I like it, and it is really good, but is it better ? I honestly couldn't say.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I can understand, to some extent, where @Jean claude Vaaldamme is coming from when he says a mod is a mod. In your example, if you play around with the settings you should be able to fairly accurately imitate the performance on the Invader. With the RX300, for example, you could set a high wattage preheat which will result in a faster ramp up. You can play around with the wattage and time settings until you get what you want.
> 
> As vapers IMO we tend to always look for something "better" . When it comes to regulated mods, the chip or board can make a difference. In the past, the DNA chip was arguably the best. These days YiHi, Omni, Gene etc have largely caught up. I bought a mod with a DNA chip to see for myself if I found it better than all the others I own. I like it, and it is really good, but is it better ? I honestly couldn't say.



Agreed, you can setup curves and Preheats, bypass etc. but off the bat, as is, there is definitely a difference between chipsets and power delivery to the coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> share link please



here you go @M.Adhir : 

its on @KZOR 's Youtube Channel

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/3/19)

Yes there is a difference between a 5k cellphone and a 20k cellphone, but most normal people will not even notice, you will have to tell them what the difference is.
How do you know someone uses an Iphone? They tell you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> You could get a Lost Vape Drone for less brand new.
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/mods/products/lost-vape-drone-bf-dna250c-200w-tc-mod


Thank you, but I'm not into squonking anymore. Only have RTA's as they just work for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (13/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes there is a difference between a 5k cellphone and a 20k cellphone, but most normal people will not even notice, you will have to tell them what the difference is.
> How do you know someone uses an Iphone? They tell you.


Nope. They are always hunting a power outlet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Thank you for all your input and advise, I am now even more unsure what to get. I understand A LOT of it comes down to personal preference, and the flavor depends on how you wick it and the type of cotton and coil and all those nice goodies. I do own a iJoy Shogun among others and it's definitely one of my favorites although it's a bit heavy. It does what it's supposed to do and maybe it's also because I haven't used a DNA mod before that I wont know of any better but sounds like I should rather get another 2 Shogun's for that price and still have change.

I don't feel that I am ready for a mech yet and like the idea that the chip in the regulated mods keeps everything safe. I have vaped on a Furyan mech before and must say that it was quite impressive with it's ability to instantly hit you with a lung full of vapour. I'm sure I will get one in the future but still finding my feet with vaping so happy with using regulated for now.

So then, any recommendations on a regulated, not squank mod? I have a Shogun, Vapor Storm Puma and a Billet Box, and I would like to get another 2 mods if possible as I have 4 tanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

ever considered the Noisy Cricket V2 or Tesla Invader III? It's PWM, so it has Safety Measures, but hit's like a mech mod. Size is also good. Or maybe if you are looking for something "Fancier" a Hex?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

BTW, saw these prices on The Vape Den (@Phoenix_169 ) website now:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> BTW, saw these prices on The Vape Den (@Phoenix_169 ) website now:
> 
> View attachment 160464



If you get your Lost Vape there, you'll still have change for a Noisy :

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> I do own a iJoy Shogun among others and it's definitely one of my favorites although it's a bit heavy



If the Shogun is too heavy for you I believe that the Triade is slightly heavier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> ever considered the Noisy Cricket V2 or Tesla Invader III? It's PWM, so it has Safety Measures, but hit's like a mech mod. Size is also good. Or maybe if you are looking for something "Fancier" a Hex?


Are they both PWM?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Are they both PWM?



Cricket v2, Invader III and Hex are all PWM


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> BTW, saw these prices on The Vape Den (@Phoenix_169 ) website now:
> 
> View attachment 160464


I had a look at that this morning but they don't have stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If the Shogun is too heavy for you I believe that the Triade is slightly heavier.


I didn't even think about that, with it having 3 batteries it's definitely going to be heavier
I am currently investigating the Noisy Cricket seeing as it has both regulated and mech option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Cricket v2, Invader III and Hex are all PWM


Looking into the Cricket now. What model batteries do you use for these devices as I see it wants a discharge current of 25A. And then not to sound dumb, but how would you know if the batteries are about to die, seeing as it has no screen or anything? Maybe it's gonna send me a sms with all the info that you get from a regulated mod???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Looking into the Cricket now. What model batteries do you use for these devices as I see it wants a discharge current of 25A. And then not to sound dumb, but how would you know if the batteries are about to die, seeing as it has no screen or anything? Maybe it's gonna send me a sms with all the info that you get from a regulated mod???



I would suggest Samsung 25r's or VTC5, or LG Chocs.

https://www.wismec.com/product/noisy-cricket-d25-kit/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> BTW, saw these prices on The Vape Den (@Phoenix_169 ) website now:
> 
> View attachment 160464


You might have tagged the wrong person there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

https://batterybro.com/collections/moochs-recommended

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> You might have tagged the wrong person there




My Bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I would suggest Samsung 25r's or VTC5, or LG Chocs.
> 
> https://www.wismec.com/product/noisy-cricket-d25-kit/



Thank you for the videos, can only watch them tonight as I don't have speakers here at work.
I think you gave me the best idea to look at these mod's. It's something new interesting and not the same as every other regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Just wondering, does anybody know anything about asMODus? 

Thinking of trying the Cricket. Cant seem to find any Hexohms??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Just wondering, does anybody know anything about asMODus?
> 
> Thinking of trying the Cricket. Cant seem to find any Hexohms??



Have not heard bad things about ASMODUS mods, can't comment personally.

You won't go wrong with a Cricket

Hexohms are here:

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/copy-of-hexohm-v3-0-mod-1

https://vapeco.co.za/product/craving-vapor-hexohm-3-0/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you for the videos, can only watch them tonight as I don't have speakers here at work.
> I think you gave me the best idea to look at these mod's. It's something new interesting and not the same as every other regulated mod.


If you looking for something interesting, check the vapemail thread, their was a mod that looked like a lost dinosaur egg found in Madagascar. You should be the talk of the town if you visit you local pub with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Have not heard bad things about ASMODUS mods, can't comment personally.
> 
> You won't go wrong with a Cricket
> 
> ...


Thank you!! After seeing the price of the cricket I suddenly don't feel like spending that much anymore so the Hex will have to wait.
Thank you for all your help! I am getting a Cricket!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If you looking for something interesting, check the vapemail thread, their was a mod that looked like a lost dinosaur egg found in Madagascar. You should be the talk of the town if you visit you local pub with that.


LOL that sounds interesting, will have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (13/3/19)

DNA chips are interesting in how much you can configure and lock them down and how you can customize the menu to exactly what you want. If you like tinkering with things to dial it in exactly how you want it can be worth the price, otherwise my other mods provide 97-99% of the experience for a third of the price. I doubt I will get a second DNA device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you!! After seeing the price of the cricket I suddenly don't feel like spending that much anymore so the Hex will have to wait.
> Thank you for all your help! I am getting a Cricket!!!!


You'll never go wrong with a noisy or two

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> LOL that sounds interesting, will have a look



do you mean this one @Jean claude Vaaldamme :


Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail from Mark Todd in the UK! I bid on a charity item and won!
> View attachment 160377
> View attachment 160378
> View attachment 160379
> View attachment 160380

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you!! After seeing the price of the cricket I suddenly don't feel like spending that much anymore so the Hex will have to wait.
> Thank you for all your help! I am getting a Cricket!!!!



Also, after you get your noisy v2, get yourself a DNA. 
You won't look back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Also, after you get your noisy v2, get yourself a DNA.
> You won't look back.
> 
> View attachment 160475


Will still be looking into getting a DNA yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/19)

And so this is how it goes...

Cricket - then DNA - then a dinosaur egg...

@Juan_G - my advice is buy something you think you will like and enjoy the journey with it. Don't chase too much too quickly - take your time. As long as you are enjoying it and staying off the stinkies then you are winning big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

Silver said:


> And so this is how it goes...
> 
> Cricket - then DNA - then a dinosaur egg...
> 
> @Juan_G - my advice is buy something you think you will like and enjoy the journey with it. Don't chase too much too quickly - take your time. As long as you are enjoying it and staying off the stinkies then you are winning big time!


Ha ha ha, yes! Cricket, DNA and then only when I win the lotto maybe a dinosaur egg!!

I'm definitely enjoying every moment of it trust me, even when the decks flood and the batteries needs to be charged, turns out 6 batteries will neeeever be enough LOL. Also just found it important to get everyones opinions before I make a decision on a new item, then atleast I have someone else to blame if it's crap (just kidding)!

I had my eye on a Triade even before I started vaping or knew anything about it. Something just draws me too it, like it wants me to buy it!

But will be adding the Cricket to my collection o so very soon as possible. They said maths and science will come in handy one day, who knew...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (14/3/19)

1 x Noisy Cricket v2 on it's way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> 1 x Noisy Cricket v2 on it's way



You are going to enjoy it bud!Mech Power with PWM safety!  Where did you end up getting yours from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (14/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You are going to enjoy it bud!Mech Power with PWM safety!  Where did you end up getting yours from?


I really hope so even though I'm still a bit terrified of it, but got some good pointers to start off with so holding thumbs.
Got it from Vape Addicts with free shipping even though I only spend R580.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vilaishima (14/3/19)

You will love the Noisy it you intend om carrying it around. The Triade weighs as much as two bricks with a third one stacked on top.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (15/3/19)

Vilaishima said:


> You will love the Noisy it you intend om carrying it around. The Triade weighs as much as two bricks with a third one stacked on top.


Too much weight in the handbag can be problematic

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (15/3/19)

Christos said:


> Too much weight in the handbag can be problematic


self defense!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

"Dis 'n 'Man Sak' OK!!!!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "Dis 'n 'Man Sak' OK!!!!"


Does the "man Sak' contain cotton?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/19)

Christos said:


> Does the "man Sak' contain cotton?


Maybe... and some sharp scissors, and a thinning tweezer...hypothetically speaking of course....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

